# Possibly removing aluminum window capping... How to paint wood underneath?



## sh40674 (Mar 14, 2013)

So i just installed a replacement window (the type that you leave the old frame in and set the new window against the exterior stops). Everything went great, and i'm planning on doing all the windows in the house eventually. The only down side is when i removed my old storm windows there was some wear on the aluminum capping, it left screw holes, etc.. Also i now have 3 shades of white.. the window, the stops (can barely see them but visible) and the somewhat faded aluminum capping. So i was considering getting rid of the aluminum and just painting the wood that it is covering, given it's still in good shape (if not i'll replace it)

what is the proper way to go about that? just sand, prime and paint? or is there a filler to use prior to painting to fill the grain and seal the wood?

in this video.. at about the 4:30 mark they show a guy spreading some type of caulk over the wood, and the next option is sand, prime and paint. what do you guys recommend? I don't have the tools or skills to do aluminum, and we don't have much left in the budget with 2 little ones running around. I'm definitely not against painted wood at all, just want it to look clean. thanks in advance for the advice, have a good one!


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

IF the "capping" is flashing, you shouldn't remove it. Post pictures of what you have so we can see it too.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Hard to say without seeing but you should be able to seal the holes and paint the aluminum.


----------



## sh40674 (Mar 14, 2013)

mark sr said:


> Hard to say without seeing but you should be able to seal the holes and paint the aluminum.


I will get pics as soon as i can.. if i went the route of painting the aluminum.. what type of paint would you recommend?


----------



## sh40674 (Mar 14, 2013)

at work now but pulled this off the net... the aluminum is very similar to this


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Latex house paint is usually best for aluminum. You do need to make sure the metal is clean, especially free of chalk [paint won't adhere long term to chalk]


----------



## sh40674 (Mar 14, 2013)

Here's my window.. a lot of hiding will be needed if I choose to keep aluminum with the staples and such. Should be just wood under this correct?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Yes, there should be wood under the aluminum but you don't know what condition it is in or what it would take to make it look presentable when painted. I'd fill all the holes with caulking and use a wet rag/sponge to remove the excess caulk. Once painted the holes will barely be noticeable.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Why would you paint it if it is capped?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> Why would you paint it if it is capped?


because


> The only down side is when i removed my old storm windows there was some wear on the aluminum capping, it left screw holes, etc.. Also i now have 3 shades of white.. the window, the stops (can barely see them but visible) and the somewhat faded aluminum capping.


and .........................


> fill all the holes with caulking and use a wet rag/sponge to remove the excess caulk. Once painted the holes will barely be noticeable.


----------



## sh40674 (Mar 14, 2013)

Here's another shot.. where the aluminum meets the outside window stop. This was covered by the old storm/screen window before... so I would have to fill the screw holes, sink the staples in and fill those, and somehow close this gap. I'm guessing there wouldn't be anywhere for water to escape if it got between the wood and the capping. This is what has me thinking to pull the aluminum and finish the wood... 

thoughts?


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

The world is full of hair brain ideas.


----------



## sh40674 (Mar 14, 2013)

^ thank you so much for your response, it really helped me out.


----------



## sh40674 (Mar 14, 2013)

question if i paint over the aluminum and wood... what sheen? flat, satin or semi gloss?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

If that gap is on the top or sides you can caulk it prior to painting. Not sure it's a good idea to caulk it if it's at the sill.

If you pull off the aluminum and find the wood underneath undesirable you'd either have to fix/replace the wood or buy new aluminum as the metal you tear off will be toast.


----------



## sh40674 (Mar 14, 2013)

mark sr said:


> If that gap is on the top or sides you can caulk it prior to painting. Not sure it's a good idea to caulk it if it's at the sill.
> 
> If you pull off the aluminum and find the wood underneath undesirable you'd either have to fix/replace the wood or buy new aluminum as the metal you tear off will be toast.


good point.. i think a foam roller would give a decent finish on the capping... as for the spots with staples, just sink them in a bit more and smear some caulk over that as well?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Satin or Semi-gloss paint......don't use FLAT on trim.......


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, people hate to hear it when their idea isnt the best. Lots of times they only want to hear the answers they want to hear, and ignore the rest. This seems to be one of those times.


----------



## sh40674 (Mar 14, 2013)

XSleeper said:


> Yeah, people hate to hear it when their idea isnt the best. Lots of times they only want to hear the answers they want to hear, and ignore the rest. This seems to be one of those times.


How so? I went from wanting to tear off the aluminum to trying to salvage it, at the advice of others? So no, this isn't one of those times. People like you are the exact reason why i quit frequenting this site a long time ago, you ask a question and the trolls come out. Sad life you must live to sit on a keyboard and complain about others.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Glad you changed your mind. A few days ago you were still on the fence, so....


----------

